
Laid Off ISO vs. NSO Options - takklz
Hey all,<p>I was recently laid off from DataRobot.  Womp womp.<p>Anyways, they gave me the option to extend all my ISOs excercise date for a year, but to do so they will be converted into NSOs.<p>Is the tax benefit really worth that much more that I should exercise them now?  Could I potentially be missing something else?
======
seattle_spring
It depends on the spread between your exercise price and the fair market
value, and if you own enough to trigger AMT.

~~~
takklz
Hmmm I suppose I should figure out the fair market value! (Is this even
possible if they are private?). Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
seattle_spring
Yes, the company should be getting a regular 409A valuation. They should be
willing to share this with you when you exercise shares.

